

Entrepreneur Fortune Cookie - travelhead
http://www.EntrepreneurFortunes.com

======
throwaway8899
I like the idea.

It's slow to load in 3rd world connections (ie. Silicon Valley), so change the
design to use static images with future expires and use text/css for the
fortune text.

------
travelhead
For sure, this was a rough prototype. code can be cleaned up / CDN, etc.

------
travelhead
Let me know if you guys have any suggestions :)

